# UWELL Rafale Tank



## Dubz (6/1/16)

http://www.vaperoyalty.com/uwell-rafale-sub-ohm-tank/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Interesting @Dubz, thanks for sharing

Patented ASB - lol i thought it was ABS as in cars

Mind you anti spit back system sounds cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------

